# Haiyan's Stats. Sketchy? I think maybe.



## 3dnf (May 15, 2010)

Haiyan Zhuang's blindfolded record is 30.94, but his 3x3x3 record is 33.69, which was set in a competition where he did 32.84 blindfolded. What's up with that?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 15, 2010)

3dnf said:


> Haiyan Zhuang's blindfolded record is 30.94, but his 3x3x3 record is 33.69, which was set in a competition where he did 32.84 blindfolded. What's up with that?



He does blindfold solves for the 3x3 round. OQA Thread next time please.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 15, 2010)

He doesn't use a "conventional" method for 3x3 Speed. He uses blindfold for that. His real interest is blindfolding not speed.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 15, 2010)

He practices bld during 3x3.


----------



## shelley (May 15, 2010)

I think not.


----------

